# Maybe Rotala?



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw these little guys at the LFS but they weren't for sale (yet). The plant guy there got the clippings as part of a trade but he wasn't there and his associate is more of a fish guy and didn't have the names.





Thanks as always


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's the second one:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=326&category=genus&spec=Rotala

The first looks like a _Rotala_ too, probably one of the other variants of _R. macrandra_.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Cavan 

I had no idea that it could get so "branchy", it looks kind of nice like that.


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

The first one looks like what has been traded as Rotala ramosior/Rotala "Sunset"/Ammania sp from Sulawesi. Don't think it has been positively ID'd yet though.


----------

